
Fake News Is About to Get Even Scarier Than You Ever Dreamed - evanb
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/01/fake-news-technology
======
MR4D
Before you skip the article, at least watch the video.

This level of technology is both impressive and truly scary in the wrong
hands.

